# Capturing Hopper DVR recordings to desktop PC



## Whitefox (Feb 13, 2014)

Is it true a Hauppauge PVR is the best way to capture Hopper DVR recordings to a desktop PC? If so, what is the best HD PVR model to use? If not Hauppauge, what is the best device to use?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are pretty good with computers, you can try the new Hopper method discussed at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PVRExplorer. It is easier to use the VIP DVR series than the Hopper because the copying software has not caught up to the Hopper technology completely yet, copying from a ViP 722 is much smoother.

BTY, programming on the internal drives of all Dish DVRs is not encrypted, so copying it does not violate DRM.

Otherwise, the Hauppauge is good except for certain channels that have component output blocked or downrezzed to 480p(I believe HBO for instance).

There are also some HDMI input cards on the market - one by BlackMagix or something like that that will accept the HDMI output from your receiver, but may also fall prey to the same DRM as the Hauppauge on restricted programming.

If you can tolerate SD you could just play the programs into the composite input of a DVR recorder.


----------



## Whitefox (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for the helpful advice.


----------

